# Goodbye Raimei



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I came home last night and found Raimei had passed away. Raiko was laying beside her body. She was curled up like she had been sleeping... I'm not sure what happened to her. She was one year and eight months old. She never had any sneezes or sniffles. No myco. No tumors. She was never sick. Her whole life she was healthy. She was acting fine when I last saw her before her death. I really wasn't expecting this..










Raimei was a great rat. She showed me that rats could actually make good pets. She never destroyed anything. She hardly even modified her hammocks and blankets. She ate a homemade mix of human foods up until recently. About 5 months ago, I cut out most processed foods and fed her straight grains (meaning I removed the human cereals and Quaker rolled oats and added real rolled oats and other grains, the rest of her diet remained the same). Her diet was completely corn free. Her ultimate favorite treat was almonds and hazelnuts in the shells- a favorite treat that is shared by her brother, Raiko. 
When I got Raimei at the beginning of September 2012, she was a tiny baby of 4 weeks. From the start she was my husband's favorite rat and Raiko was my favorite. However, after Raiko's neuter, he became very anti-social and didn't want us to touch him much so I became more bonded with Raimei. Raimei had the "typical male rat personality" even though she was female. She was lazy and enjoyed sitting with me on the couch. 

Rest in peace, Raimei.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, she was gorgeous, what a lovely coat. It's awful when a dead is so sudden and unexpected, when we're not prepared for it. Big hugs to Raiko, hope he's Ok.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aw, I am so sorry for your loss of her. She looked just like my boy Tar that passed also. It is so hard to loose them. It is even harder when you loose them unexpectedly. I hope your little Raiko is ok. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Raiko is taking it really hard. He's very depressed.I'm hoping to try to introduce him to some girls soon.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very sad news


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

*Goodbye Raimei and Raiko*

RIP Raiko...

He gave up after losing his sister, with her he also lost his leaderrat.He stopped eating and drinking.. I tried giving him water but I couldn't get it in him. I

He died this morning. He was in the company of two baby girls and I snuggled him last night at 2 am. At least he's with Raimei now...

I'll post some pictures of him when I get on my computer next.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You lost both rats now?! Oh no...


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah..


----------



## angelalucile (Mar 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear you lost both and that the first was so unexpected.


----------

